# "rebote" en puerto paralelo



## dark_soul (Jul 24, 2009)

Saludos, estoy desarrollando un aplicacion en la cual cada vez que se enciende la maquina, se enciende un foco, y cuando se apaga la maquina se apaga el foco, todo esto a traves del puerto paralelo.

Pero cuando prendo la maquina en un intervalo del encendido el puerto paralelo cambia de 1 a 0 y luego nuevamente a 1 (quiza sea al reves pero es la idea) el tiempo entre cada cambio es corto quiza 1 segundo o menos, como puedo evitar ese "rebote" que produce el puerto paralelo, se me ocurrio una red RC, pero no consegui que ese rebote no me afectara, probablemente no lo supe conectar, asi que recurro a la ayuda de ustedes.

Todo esto con la intension de llevar el control a una TV o cualquier electrodomestico  o circuito y evitar que me prenda y se apage repentinamente, para despues dejarlo en un estado ya sea prendido o apagado.

Por todo gracias.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 24, 2009)

Primero que nada tienes que definir que es la "máquina". Supongo que es una PC. Después, tienes que dar información sobre que es esa "aplicación" que te enciende la salida del puerto paralelo.


----------



## dark_soul (Jul 24, 2009)

Si perdon, es una PC, con aplicacion quize referirme a un programa desarrollado en VB, pero el problema no creo que este ahi ya que el envio de datos a traves de puerto lo realiza correctamente, el cable queda conectado al PC todo el tiempo, cuando se apaga no hay problema, pero cuando se enciende, en ese proceso hay un momento en el que cambia de estado brsucamente y eso es lo que quiero evitar.

Nuevamente gracias


----------



## electrodan (Jul 24, 2009)

Según lo que entendí, lo único que quieres es detectar cuando la PC está encendida o apagada. Para saber esto solo te basta medir tensión en el LED de encendido o en algún otro lugar.


----------



## dark_soul (Jul 24, 2009)

Creo no me supe explicar, voy a intentarlo de nuevo, Cuando la PC este encendida, entonces encendera el FOCO (o cualquier electrodomestico) y cuando se apague el PC entonces el FOCO (o cualquier electrodomestico) tendra que apagarse, este control no presenta ningun problema.

El problema esta cuando enciendo la PC como sigue el foco conectado mediante el puerto paralalelo, en lo que enciende la PC el foco prende y apaga bruscamente, esto lo hace solamente una vez, no durante todo el proceso de encendido, es un tipo de rebote que hace el puertoparalelo donde cambia bruscamente de 1 a 0 y luego cambia a 1 otra vez.

Quiza en el foco no haya problema ese cambio tan brusco, pero si se conectara una TV, Monitor, Etc. Se pudiera dañar por esos cambios tan bruscos.

Espero esta vez me haya sabido explicar, gracias otra ves.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 24, 2009)

Por eso mismo yo te propongo tomar la tensión del LED de encendido de la PC, mandarla a un transistor y de ahí a un relé. Así, el relé se activaría cada vez que el LED este encendido (la PC prendida). Mas fácil no podría ser.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

Esas variaciones de los niveles lógicos en el puerto paralelo *no los podés evitar*, por que los produce el BIOS cuando está haciendo el POST y luego el S.O. hace lo suyo cuando detecta los periféricos. Como cada BIOS tiene su propia filosofía, no hay ninguna regla que te diga que linea se va a mover cuando!

La unica forma de evitar esto, es usar un driver tri-state con resistencias de pull-down a la salidas, y habilitar las salidas con un timer que arranque cuando la PC recibe energía y desactive el tri-state de las salidas al cabo de 30 segundos o un minuto o cuanto sea lo que demora en iniciar el programa la PC.

Saludos!


----------



## El nombre (Ago 2, 2009)

vaya mala suerte. Hay un problema y no se puede solucionar. 
El problema lo puedes coluconar con una and de dos entradas. Por una de ella provocas un reset con una Resistencia, condensador y diodo. si lo calculas puedes hacer el reset del tiempo que quieras. Esa configuración ya esta por le foro asi que no te sera dificil de encontrar.
dependiendo si activas con uno o con ceros tienes que proceder.
mientras el PC reinicia el reset hace que la and se quede a nivel bajo en su salida. si da varios impulsos el diodo hace que se reinicie el reset rapidamente. Descarga el condensador rapidamente.
Espero que te haya solucionado el problema.

Saludos

PD. Me pregunto si esto seria un reset. Igual se llama un "juanito". (aludidos no molesten por aquí)


----------

